# New KindleBoards feature: clickable DecalGirl skin links!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Tonight I programmed a tool, that let's you easily add a picture of a DecalGirl skin to your posts. The picture is clickable so that others can go directly to the DecalGirl page for that particular skin, in either the glossy or the new matte format.

So far it is only available for Kindle 2 skins. But if it turns out to be useful, I'll program a similar tool for Kindle DX and original Kindle skins. 
_Update: it now lets you browse, and make links for, skins for all Kindle models: K1, K2, KDX._

You can try it out at http://www.kboards.com/skins

Let me know what you think! It works similarly to our Amazon link-maker tool, for those of you who are familiar with that. And, like the Amazon link-maker, it passes our referral ID to DecalGirl, so your use of the links helps to support the site. Thank you for that!

-Harvey

PS Here's a sample:


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Very cool Harvey!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

So did that work?
Ah, it did. This was a custom decal I ordered last week but now I see it is available now. Hm. Had to pay extra for it being a custom one though.

And will find the other one I ordered shortly too.



and this one. Could you do an index so you don't need to scroll thru all the pages to get to the later letters?

This is really cool! And will make posting decals so much easier now.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Good idea, Pushka - - I'll add an index to make it easier to get to a particular skin.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Wonderful and very helpful Harvey. Thanks! =)

Now I must pop on over to the photo thread and see if someone talented can make me a matching screensaver!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Harvey said:


> Good idea, Pushka - - I'll add an index to make it easier to get to a particular skin.


I added a simple index at the top and the bottom of the page, so you can go directly to a particular page. Right now there are 365 DecalGirl skins available for Kindle 2. (One for each day in 2010! )


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I love this! It makes choosing a skin easier too. I would like to see K1's like this too, if it's not too much trouble! Love this one...



In fact, if it comes in K1, I'm ordering it right now!


----------



## sheista (Dec 27, 2009)

very cool


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jaasy said:


> I love this! It makes choosing a skin easier too. I would like to see K1's like this too, if it's not too much trouble! Love this one...
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, if it comes in K1, I'm ordering it right now!


I will get to work on a Kindle 1 and Kindle DX version of this. Will take a few days - I'll post in this thread when those are available.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Wonderful tool.. would love it for DX as well.

Great and useful idea!!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I find it easier to actually find suitable decals too, using your system Harvey.  Because they all appear in 1 line, you dont get overwhelmed by the colours and designs.  I think when looking at the decal site you are confronted by some many decals that you really dont 'see' them properly.  And thankyou for the index - I did have to pick a decal starting with 'R'


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I added Kindle DX and Kindle 1 skins to the skins browser page.

Check it out! http://www.kboards.com/skins

Thanks for your suggestions! Keep letting me know how I can make it easier and better.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you. I love viewing the skins this way.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Very cool, Harvey! You are so good to us.

I had to try it out:
I just put on Cold Silence this week


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Great feature Harvey!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome tool!!  It helps sometimes to see the skins without everything else around them on the website!


----------



## nightcat (Dec 22, 2009)

Works GREAT!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I didnt realise that by clicking on the pictures, it takes you straight to that decal for you to order it.  Now that is really dangerous.....


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

When a new design is created at Decalgirl does it automatically get added to the link maker here? Just asking because I couldn't find the new skin I just bought in the link maker here.


----------

